# Green Card



## greencard (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi,

My mom is 65 years old and got her Green card last year. My brother and Sister are Citizens of United States and my brother sponsered GC for my Mom. I would like to know the best possibility to get my green card approved. I am currently in US with my H1B visa and staying in US for over a year.

What options do I have to get Green Card processed ?

1) Can my Mom sponsor GC for me? 
2) All my family members are in US. Does this speeds up the process in any way.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mother can sponser you after she has her US citizenship. Your employer can sponser your for your Green Card.
The geographic location of your family is irrelevant. Is an immediate member - father/mother a US citizen?
You may want to read up on the stickies or uscis.gov.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

twostep said:


> Mother can sponser you after she has her US citizenship. Your employer can sponser your for your Green Card.
> The geographic location of your family is irrelevant.
> I cannot really not tell you about siblings. As far as I know the waiting periods are unreal. Visa Bulletin For April 2011
> You may want to read up on the stickies or uscis.gov.


...................


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

greencard said:


> Hi,
> 
> My mom is 65 years old and got her Green card last year. My brother and Sister are Citizens of United States and my brother sponsered GC for my Mom. I would like to know the best possibility to get my green card approved. I am currently in US with my H1B visa and staying in US for over a year.
> 
> ...


yes you mother can sponsor you ..but I doubt she has the required income ... 
it will take about 4/5 years 
if you sibling file for you it will take 11 years ish


----------

